# reduziersteuersatz 1.5 auf 1-1/8



## cycleman (24. Juni 2009)

moin, 

fährt einer von euch den syntace-superspin-steuersatz in seinem alutech?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Juni 2009)

1. passt er nicht in die Garantie
2. hält er nicht
3. Schau nach dem Reset Wan.5 Shorty, der hat auf Anfrage oben wie unten 15mm Einpresstiefe, dazu wesentlich besser gemacht als die Taiwanschale mit Billiglager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Juni 2009)

Wenn du den Reset willst, meld dich mal, kann ihn dir mit guten Konditionen verkaufen


----------



## jonnitapia (24. Juni 2009)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> 1. passt er nicht in die Garantie
> 2. hält er nicht
> 3. Schau nach dem Reset Wan.5 Shorty, der hat auf Anfrage oben wie unten 15mm Einpresstiefe, dazu wesentlich besser gemacht als die Taiwanschale mit Billiglager.



Der hat dann aber auch keine Garantie wenn die 25mm verlangen oder hab ich grad nen Logikfehler drin!

Ich fahr den Chris King Devolution!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Juni 2009)

jonnitapia schrieb:


> Der hat dann aber auch keine Garantie wenn die 25mm verlangen oder hab ich grad nen Logikfehler drin!
> 
> Ich fahr den Chris King Devolution!



Mal ehrlich, das Alutech 1.5 Steuerrohr hat soviel Wandstärke das du es kaum mit nem Hammer demoliert bekommst.

25mm braucht eigentlich kein Mensch, ist aber vorgeschrieben. Ein komplett integrierter Steuersatz bringt durch die anders positionierten Lager wieder andere Kräfte und vor allem keine Hebelkraft über die Lagerschalen. Der Reset bringt 15mm Schale mit, und die Lager liegen nicht über der Schale sondern IN der Schale.

Ich behaupte - das geht zwar gegen die Garantie, hält aber trotzdem.
Bevor da was ovalisiert reißt dir das Steuerrohr im Ganzen weg. 

Der CK Devolution ist nicht das gefragte da es kein voll integrierter Steuersatz ist, außerdem noch teurer als der Reset und nicht besser.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## THBiker (25. Juni 2009)

Schau deir mal den Hope Steuersatz an...ich fahr den bei mir und bin zufrieden


----------



## Fiveages (25. Juni 2009)

Ich fahr in meinem Alutech nen Alutech Stuersatz mit Reduzierung .... komisch 

Bin super zufrieden damit!!

Grüße


----------



## GM210 (25. Juni 2009)

Reset und sonst nix


----------



## jonnitapia (25. Juni 2009)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, das Alutech 1.5 Steuerrohr hat soviel Wandstärke das du es kaum mit nem Hammer demoliert bekommst.
> 
> 25mm braucht eigentlich kein Mensch, ist aber vorgeschrieben. Ein komplett integrierter Steuersatz bringt durch die anders positionierten Lager wieder andere Kräfte und vor allem keine Hebelkraft über die Lagerschalen. Der Reset bringt 15mm Schale mit, und die Lager liegen nicht über der Schale sondern IN der Schale.
> 
> ...



Bei den 25mm stimm ich dir ja zu! Die Frage kam nur da du die Garantie mit aufgezählt hast! Adieu


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Juni 2009)

jonnitapia schrieb:


> Bei den 25mm stimm ich dir ja zu! Die Frage kam nur da du die Garantie mit aufgezählt hast! Adieu



Reset      = Garantieverlust aber hält garantiert ein Leben lang
Syntace   = Garantieverlust und beschissener Steuersatz


Das wollte ich eigentlich ausdrücken.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Juni 2009)

Fiveages schrieb:


> Ich fahr in meinem Alutech nen Alutech Stuersatz mit Reduzierung .... komisch
> 
> Bin super zufrieden damit!!
> 
> Grüße



Jo, den X Long 1.5 fährt so ziemlich jeder,bis er merkt das 300g einfach hirnlos viel Gewicht sind und beginnt über den Rausschmuss nachzudenken.
Vor allem wenn er ne 1 1/8 Gabel fährt, die Front tiefer bekommen will und mit einem StepDown Steuersatz mal fix 25mm (!!!) oder noch mehr an Bauhöhe sparen kann. Dazu 150g und als Bonus noch ne cleanere Optik.

Ne volle Win Win Konstellation.  (bis auf die Garantiegeschichte, aber wer mal ein Alutech Steuerrohr vermessen hat, fragt sich echt warum Jü 25mm vorgibt).
Ich hab noch NIE, an KEINEM Rahmen ein massiveres Steuerrohr gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

